# After a few days of not using Bolt, no A/V output until reboot?



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I've noticed twice now that, after a few days of not using the Bolt, the HDMI port doesn't output anything. The unit is still otherwise seemingly functional (shows still get recorded, etc). A reboot is the only way I've found to resolve the problem. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Nope, but if you're having this problem I would suggest changing your power settings so that it goes into standby if that's not what it currently does, and doesn't go into standby if that's what it currently does.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

azitnay said:


> I've noticed twice now that, after a few days of not using the Bolt, the HDMI port doesn't output anything. The unit is still otherwise seemingly functional (shows still get recorded, etc). A reboot is the only way I've found to resolve the problem. Anyone else seen this?


I too have had this issue on RC18 software version. I just got the RC21 update and hoping it fixed it. As a precaution, I also emailed Margaret for the HDMI fix as well. Having had it in a few days.


----------



## incognito4 (Nov 3, 2007)

azitnay said:


> I've noticed twice now that, after a few days of not using the Bolt, the HDMI port doesn't output anything. The unit is still otherwise seemingly functional (shows still get recorded, etc). A reboot is the only way I've found to resolve the problem. Anyone else seen this?


Have you checked the Power Saving Setting on your Tivo? You can find them under Settings & Messages>Remote, Cable CARD, Devices, Power Saving Settings. Your Tivo may be going into standby mode. Depending on the settings the Tivo will not connect unless you press the Live TV or Tivo button on the remote. Once you press one of these buttons it may take up to 30 seconds to connect. You can turn this feature off.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

My power savings are off. No Harmony remote either.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the responses, glad it's not just me. My power saving settings are off, so I don't think it's standby-related. After rebooting to fix it yesterday, I was already on RC21, and it didn't install the software update during the reboot, so that implies it was already on RC21 when it happened. Guess we'll see if it happens again. It's delaying my plan to swap out an old TiVo HD with the Premiere it's supposed to replace, which is slightly annoying.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

azitnay said:


> Thanks for the responses, glad it's not just me. My power saving settings are off, so I don't think it's standby-related.


Have you tried turning it on, or at least putting the machine manually into standby and then seeing if it comes back okay?

I always manually put mine into standby just to stop the annoying screensaver from sending sound to my soundbar. There's no real downside to standby--it just takes about 5-10 seconds to come back.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I did test manual standby, and it did come back without issue after pressing the TiVo button.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

azitnay said:


> I did test manual standby, and it did come back without issue after pressing the TiVo button.


Okay, then try switching your power settings so that it goes into standby after 2 hours, and/or remember to put it into standby when you're done watching.

(BTW, somewhat obvious tip useful for manually going into standby is channel down takes you to the bottom menu choice.)


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have no real interest in using the standby feature. What makes you think it would work around this issue?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

azitnay said:


> I have no real interest in using the standby feature. What makes you think it would work around this issue?


Because the problem only occurs after a few days of not using the Bolt. Coming out of standby probably causes the handshake to re-initiate.

But what's the downside? Even if you just let it go into standby automatically, if it's a solution to your problem it will just mean waiting 5-10 seconds each time you start up.  Much better than having to reboot--particularly if something is recording.

Also, standby does save power, and presumably extends the life of the hard drive. Back when I owned a DTivo 10 years ago one of the things I hated about it was that it ran 24/7.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I would think that unplugging and re-plugging the HDMI cable (which I also tried) would also re-initiate the handshake, and that didn't work either.

If it happens again, maybe I'll see if standby works around it. I'm starting to wonder if it's happening immediately after any software update. I've only noticed it twice, once very soon after I got it, and once yesterday, which was presumably the first time the TV was turned on since the RC21 update.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

azitnay said:


> I would think that unplugging and re-plugging the HDMI cable (which I also tried) would also re-initiate the handshake, and that didn't work either.


Not necessarily the same thing if the problem is on the Tivo side (which I assume it is), but I came back here because I had an alternative explanation.

Your situation only happens after a few days of not using the Bolt with the Bolt running. Automatic standby eliminates that situation, so maybe it will eliminate the problem.

Your update explanation might work too, but I think the Bolt does an update as part of setup. So unless there was an update released right after you setup, that wouldn't be the explanation.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, it happened again. The box was down for a few minutes around 2AM this morning, so presumably it got a software update. Its version is now:

20.5.9.RC15-USC-11:849

Mostly just documenting that here so I can compare the version next time it happens.

I'm still skeptical standby will help, but I've turned on auto-standby for now.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Happened again last night (we had a short power outage). So, it seems standby didn't help.

Version is still the same as last time, so it's not necessarily related to an update. The unit was also used last night, so that doesn't fit the pattern either.

Oh well, guess I'll just have to live with this relatively minor annoyance every couple months.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, now that I think about it, the unit wouldn't have timed out into standby before the power outage, since it takes 4 hours. Guess it could still be helping.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

This started happening to us. We originally only had Tivo Bolt on HDMI-1 port. We do not have any power saving on the Tivo. It is always on and never goes into standby.

Then I added our Xbox One to HDMI-2 and Roku to HDMI-3. Ever since then when we turn on the TV in the morning there is no signal on HDMI-1. Other than unplugging the HDMI plug from the Tivo and plugging it in the only solution I've found is to use the TV remote to switch the input source from HDMI-1 to any other source (HDMI-3 is typically the one because Roku has the screen saver whereas the Xbox One goes to sleep and the HDMI-2 port isn't listed when that happens) then switching the input source again back to HDMI-1 and the Tivo signal is there. 

I do not understand why this behaviour started after adding the additional devices to the TV's other HDMI ports. It is frustrating because the WAF went down and it took a couple of days of training changing the input source using the TV remote to get things back to normal. This also, of course, defeated the purpose of only needing the Tivo remote so now we have 3 remotes on the coffee table again (because the Bose goes to sleep and we need to turn the Bose on). 

So as much as I hate to think it... we may have to go back to using a Logitech Harmony remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

azitnay said:


> Happened again last night (we had a short power outage). So, it seems standby didn't help.
> 
> Version is still the same as last time, so it's not necessarily related to an update. The unit was also used last night, so that doesn't fit the pattern either.
> 
> Oh well, guess I'll just have to live with this relatively minor annoyance every couple months.


Have you tried a different HDMI cable? I had this issue with one of my Bolts earlier this Spring. My issue was caused by a damaged HDMI cable. Which I'm guessing happened when I was cleaning things up in that setup and removed several dozen HDMI cables. So I guess I pulled or stepped on something wrong.

Once I replaced the cable, I didn't run into the no A/V output problem. And when I tried that same cable on my other Bolt, it caused the same issue. So I trashed it.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

We still have this as well occasionally. My new training practice is to never leave an app up - exit netflix, amazon, etc when turning off the TV.


----------



## teckis300 (May 25, 2016)

I'm having to reboot the Tivo all the time because it's hung or no picture. The remote light show's it's responding, but no picture so I have to pull the plug.

Frustrating to say the least! 

It does seem to be related to apps. We watch a lot of Prime, and often shut the TV off without stopping the stream. This seems to be a consistent recipe to cause it to not come up the next occasion. I need to follow Hilbe's lead, but the wife and kids do not follow this practice. I do not want to use the power savings feature as it's so slow to wake.

I need some resolution to this cause it's a deal breaker!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It only takes around ten seconds(or less) to wake up. By the time my TV and receivers have booted up the Bolt is ready to go.


----------

